# Listers Audi (Shirley, Birmingham)



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Ordered my very first Audi TT from these guy's and so far (Car is on its way from Goya) they have been great. Very friendly and helpful with my many questions and emails so far! I'll keep updating just in case anyone else is considering using them in the future.

Image of my ordered car 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

